# Is Protein Powder Really Necessary?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

So, although protein supplements are not an absolute requirement for gaining mass, I have yet to meet any person able to get 400 grams of protein per day from cooking food. If your protein intake is greater than 200 grams per day I will suggest a protein powder – it will make your life a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

